
Boredom is not a problem to be solved, it's the privilege of a free mind - vinnyglennon
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2015/sep/28/boredom-cures-privilege-free-mind?CMP=fb_gu
======
zeidrich
Boredom isn't the act of having nothing to do. That's idleness.

Boredom is a problem of a lack of satisfaction. There's various reasons for
that but I believe having too much to do, and too much stress is what leads to
boredom. People have an amount of attention they can pay to any topic before
they need to rest. You can only listen to a song for so long before it stops
being pleasant and starts being annoying. You can only hear the same story so
many times before it gets boring.

When you are bored, sometimes idleness can even be a fine replacement. If
you're bored, and you decide to go and sit in a chair in the sun with a nice
cold drink, that's a nice response.

What boredom is, is when you're in class or at work, and you need to keep
doing some routine behavior, but you need a break, you need a change, but you
can't. Boredom is the feeling that you have to fight in order to keep doing
something that your whole reward system of your brain has told you you've had
enough of.

Boredom isn't something good. It's something damaging. It's a condition where
your mind is tired of a particular action, but you don't have the agency to
make a change in your situation to suit that.

~~~
TrevorJ
I don't know that it's good _or_ bad, I think it's simply a signal, like
hunger or tiredness that allows us to make an informed choice about what we
can do to meet the needs of our body and mind.

~~~
phesse14
I completely agree with this. Boredom is an indicator. Just that. If the light
turns on it indicates you have to do something about it. the question is...is
it good or bad when it turns on? That depends on everyone I mean, there's not
a standard for that

------
Htsthbjig
For me boredom is the manifestation of a problem. I am introvert and could
think on my own for days, but boredom never happens.

Animals in the wild rarely get bored. I worked as an assistant in a zoo while
teenager and you could see every single animal getting bored there. And today
it is much better than in the past, because we are stating to understand them
and we make them work for getting their food and so on.

After I sold my first company I went to an African Safari, and it was
incredible seeing the same animals I had seen in captivity, because they
looked different in the Wild. In particular, they were the same, but moved and
behaved completely different. Their spirit is different.

In my opinion, the same happens to humans, only that we could create our own
jail ourselves for paying the rent,raising our kids, advancing our career or
having a successful business.

~~~
madaxe_again
Agreed. Humans do not live in their natural state, and are so far removed from
it that they do not know what they do not know that they lack. From this
manifests much of the strife we experience.

We talk of boredom - because we have grown accustomed to the idea that we must
fill our time, and society presents antipathy to those who are content to
merely sit and think. "What's wrong?" "You look troubled" "Would you like to
go do something?"

We talk of depression - and fail to understand that much of that which we
place under the term originates from the soulless mechanisation of man, the
systemisation of being, the bureaucracy of orthodoxy. I'm perfectly aware that
depression is also a natural response to inflammation - but that's not what
I'm talking about - rather, those who are classed as depressed simply because
they are unhappy with their lacklustre existences.

We used to live in small communities, often on the move, frequently exposed to
novelty, in a state of little security and high self-responsibility. Life was
short, and older generations didn't end up entrenched, ruling the roost over
several consecutive successive generations. There's far more that we don't
know about how we once lived than we do know, however.

I am very rarely bored, as there's always something to observe or think about,
and the only occasions on which I do end up bored are those on which it's too
depressing to think about anything.

I am often depressed by the state in which we live, in our warrens, surrounded
by our own filth, closeted and cosseted in hateful little boxes from cradle to
grave.

I'm aware that this could be read as a "oh, the good old days were better",
but it isn't - it's an assertion that in order to ensure our own psychological
and therefore societal well-being, we have to recognise that we have failed to
recognise some basic human needs in the structure in which we live - and we
have failed to recognise these needs practically since the dawn of
civilisation. It works, just about, but it doesn't mean that it's the best
possible way of being.

There are two ways out, as I see it:

1) We force ourselves into adaptation, through continued indoctrination and
potentially with the aid of technology to alter the very bedrock of human
nature - this may be infeasible, and isn't a terribly palatable idea.

2) We address those elements which we lack. This can only arise through
experimentation with different ways of living, or through a revelatory and
profound re-understanding of the nature of human beings.

If we do neither, as we entrench ourselves deeper and deeper into systemised
living, it becomes harder and harder to conceive of alternatives.

I expect I'll get some vengeful replies to this, if any at all - as these
ideas are deeply discomfiting, and discomfiting ideas are usually received
with hostility.

~~~
fsloth
I don't get where the vengefullnes would come. You're in a good literary
company.

Your ideas sound very much what Freud and Marx wrote of modern life - the
latter whom was actually really acute about a great many things (despite what
other did later in his name).

You option #1 sounds basically like Aldous Huxley's 'A brave new world.

Lots of modern people have fought with the dilemma you talked about. Quite a
many came to the conclusion (Tolstoy, Gandhi, among them) that farm life was
the best remedy. Unfortunately a comfortable farm life requires the support of
an entire civilization so it's not a scalable solution.

~~~
duaneb
Perhaps a rejection of agricultural society and a return to nomadic life would
help.

But then you also face fears about extinction much more readily.

Alternatively, working less, vacationing more would help a lot, and make the
idea of "less work that needs to be done" more palatable to people who have
attached their very values to their careers and being needed by society.

~~~
SupremumLimit
Nomadic life is simply not possible for 7.3 billion people on this planet. It
requires much lower population density.

~~~
meatysnapper
The gypsies would like to have a word with you. Now it's true the modern
nation state puts a damper on them (the essential conflict between nomadic and
sedentary societies) it can still be done.

------
jasim
The author confuses a state of calm contentment with boredom. And despite the
new-age rhetoric, she admits to trying to solve it - she asks us to think
instead of doing things, in the hopes that thinking would help us stumble into
profundity.

But thought can be worse than action - thinking quickly spirals into brooding.
Pardon me for yet another misrepresentation of depression, but I confuse it
with boredom, albeit in an existential sense.

Zazen encourages us to meditate on our breath and to observe our thoughts so
that they hopefully melt away. It asks us to think less, not more; to shut
down our internal monologue which is the biggest agent of human misery. The
trope of the mad genius is true - there are three great books that touches on
this subject: Hesse's Steppenwolf, Colin Wilson's The Outsider, and the
amazing Logicomix. Also a recent research surfaced on HN on neuroticism and
the dangers of self-generated thoughts -
[http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1364661315...](http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1364661315001540).

There is however a kind of thought that _is_ action. The state of flow when
deep in deliberate thought, trying to solve hard problems (hard is relative to
the person thinking it) is amazing. That kind of thought is very different
from thoughts about the self, or doing drugs looking for profound realizations
- there unfortunately isn't anything deeper about life that we'll be able to
figure out by random introspection. Science is our best bet for that; not LSD,
not meditation, not boredom.

~~~
maroonblazer
>Zazen encourages us to meditate on our breath and to observe our thoughts so
that they hopefully melt away. It asks us to think less, not more; to shut
down our internal monologue which is the biggest agent of human misery.

I know this wasn't the thrust of your comment but having spent a lot of time
studying meditation it's important to note that meditation isn't about
"thinking less". Rather it's about developing the ability to see thoughts for
what they are (they're just thoughts) and being able to respond (as opposed to
react) to them. I can no more turn off my internal monologue than I can
control when my blood cells regenerate or my skin cells slough off.

~~~
doomtop
> it's important to note that meditation isn't about "thinking less".

You are likely more educated and informed about meditation and its purposes,
but for myself, I use meditation specifically for the purpose of "thinking
less". At least, that's how I'd describe it.

Thoughts still come, but I let them go almost immediately, which stymies the
flow or deluge that would normally follow. I focus on ambient sound, or
breathing, or whatever, nothing.

I can't turn the internal monologue off, but during meditation it does seem to
fade out and it definitely feels like I am "thinking less".

~~~
SpaceCadetJones
I was going to say the same. I recently started my meditation practice again
and I noticed I'm not quite as easily able to get the waters in my mind to
settle, but I remember when I did I could go many seconds (maybe even a
minute) without having any thoughts un-related to my breath. It's really
beautiful to feel it in such a calm state

------
rm_-rf_slash
Each day at work I put in headphones, code for a bit, read HN for a bit, then
back to code. I don't know if I could describe it as boredom, maybe confused
context switching.

It brings to mind how the protagonist of Neuromancer gets hooked on
amphetamines after being surgically banned from the Internet. We get so used
to everything happening quickly and efficiently that our brains don't have
time to rest. If you're not doing something, then what's wrong with you, the
modern world seems to say.

We were led to believe technology would eventually alleviate us of our ills.
Instead I feel...tired.

~~~
cryoshon
I think that one of the helpful side effects of being on the go constantly is
avoidance of unanswerable philosophical or existential questions. If you're
busy, you're not going to get kneecapped by these depressions-in-disguise.
Having time to wallow can be detrimental, because it can build a habit out of
wallowing. Capitalism/materalism does a very good job of disguising that even
at its best it doesn't necessarily provide a life that everyone would agree is
worth living.

Of course, you could argue that existential and philosophical questions are
critical to a studied life that is worth living, but meh.

~~~
borkabrak
This is a bit philosophical, but I'd say the thing you're disdaining here is
the ability to handle difficult concepts. It's tough to acquire, because it
requires practice failing at it for a while until we begin to succeed at
standing in the path of these ideas _without_ getting "kneecapped" by them.

There does come a point, though, where they cease being so threatening. When
you're practiced at handling ideas that threaten depression, they're no longer
so effective when an attempt is made to use them against you.

Or maybe I just need coffee.

------
manaskarekar
Scott Adams on Boredom

Creativity:
[http://blog.dilbert.com/post/102881562226/creativity](http://blog.dilbert.com/post/102881562226/creativity)

Possibly paywalled WSJ article titled 'The Heady Thrill of Having Nothing to
Do':
[http://www.wsj.com/articles/SB100014240531119034545045764864...](http://www.wsj.com/articles/SB10001424053111903454504576486412642177904)

Googling for the article should help.

------
prophet_
One thing that interrupts my moments of boredom is the thought of falling
behind while the world makes progress.

That is precisely the same feeling you get when you move to a quieter town:
"nothing goes on here while 'everything is going on' somewhere else".

This feeling of 'nothing doing' pushes me to do stuff, be it a hobby, reading,
etc. I think the idea is pretty much associated to the 'time is money' or the
'time is flying, we're getting older, take advantage of your time' sort of
thoughts.

A nice point made in the article is the fact that many people just can't stand
live in peace with their own thoughts. Indeed.

~~~
mbrock
The problem with that seems to be that if you're always trying to catch up
with some overarching scheme of advancement and progress, you won't have a
moment of peace until you retire...

An old Chinese hobo named Han-shan used to write strange poems on the cliffs
and trees of the mountain where he lived. They're called the cold mountain
poems. One of them goes like this:

Han-shan has his critics too:

‘Your poems, there’s nothing in them!’

I think of men of ancient times,

Poor, humble, but not ashamed.

Let him laugh at me and say:

‘It’s all foolishness, your work!’

Let him go on as he is,

All his life lost making money.

~~~
vinceguidry
> The problem with that seems to be that if you're always trying to catch up
> with some overarching scheme of advancement and progress, you won't have a
> moment of peace until you retire...

Oh that's not true at all. Inner peace relies not on what you do, but on how
you do it. It's easier to clear your head, say, when you're mowing the grass
as opposed to creating a new marketing strategy, but that doesn't mean you
can't.

------
Disruptive_Dave
This feels a bit short-sighted to me. Maybe it's just use of terms at the end
of the day. Telling a young person to "lean into boredom" is a recipe for
disaster. And "thinking" as the antidote to boredom doesn't do much either.
There's a quote that always stuck with me I ran into a while back that goes
something like: "All day long we tell our children to 'Pay attention!' but we
never actually teach them how." The premise of this article, IMO, would be
much more valuable if it dovetailed into meditation practices.

It's always been my take that one of the main reasons many of us seek out
typically unproductive distractions and noise (phones, TV, gossip, whatever)
is to avoid quiet, personal, thinking. In jail, which is presumably the worst
environment one could find themselves in, solitary confinement is viewed as a
significant punishment for bad behavior. Being alone with your thoughts is
worse than being around criminals all day or locked in a cell! I think "lean
into your boredom/thoughts" is an empty provocation without training advice
(again, meditation is the route I'd take this).

“All of humanity's problems stem from man's inability to sit quietly in a room
alone.”

~~~
enraged_camel
>>solitary confinement is viewed as a significant punishment for bad behavior.
Being alone with your thoughts is worse than being around criminals all day or
locked in a cell!

Solitary confinement for a few days isn't a problem. What people have an issue
with, and is unfortunately a very common practice, is when a prisoner is
placed into solitary confinement for weeks at a time, or indefinitely. _That_
is a form of torture.

------
ThomPete
I think she is using the term boredom in a somewhat misguided way. In fact it
seems like he is really talking about something else — laziness.

Boredom is to literally not know what to do because nothing excites you.

What she is talking about is that we have become so lazy that instead of
taking up a hobby we just end up using cellphones to kill time. Which i would
agree with but it's a quite different point.

~~~
ebt
I was looking for a definition of "boredom" that I agree with and "literally
not know[ing] what to do because nothing excites you" is the one I most agree
with and is the most succinct.

I could replace "excites" with "interests", "relaxes" or some other state
changing term.

------
asgard1024
It kind of reminds me of my philosophy regarding programming - that it can
never be boring. If it's boring, then something is done wrong. You can always
automate the boring parts, and thinking about automation is less boring.

~~~
steego
I love playing with and working on projects that transform code into different
code and I love that you're drawn to meta-programming, but I have a few issues
with a few of the ideas:

> If it's boring, then something is done wrong.

I have a problem with the tone of this statement, because I've seen it taken
to an extreme and it can be a dangerous idea.

A better way of looking at it is: If something is boring, take it as a sign
there might be an opportunity to improve the process, but you have to be
acutely aware the problems that automation can introduce.

There's a phenomenon I like to call premature automation. When you work on a
problem the boring way long enough, your brain learns the patterns. Premature
automation happens when you skip learning about or experiencing the process
and you shoot straight to automation. Often what happens is the automation
fails to anticipate important edge cases.

> You can always automate the boring parts, and thinking about automation is
> less boring.

Thinking about automation is less boring because it's not trivial. Automation
can be trivial if you're doing simple things like code generation, but often
these simple things come at a cost. For example, code generation typically
becomes more complex as the need for customizations and exceptions popup.

Libraries can automate things at runtime, but writing good libraries based on
timeless/minimally leaky ideas takes time. Leaky libraries built on a poor
foundation tends to introduce bugs or complexity. There is value in boring,
predictable code with minimal dependencies. It's easier to audit and review
with static analysis tools, it's harder to introduce cascading bugs and it.

TLDR: I'm all for automation, but saying "If it's boring, something is done
wrong" and "you can always automate the boring parts" sounds like a cocktail
of developer shaming for not doing something that's "simple".

~~~
asgard1024
I think I agree that "boring" shouldn't be used as an excuse to avoid work
required to understand the problem. Only when you understand you can determine
how it can be automated.

I don't think that I agree with the idea that predictable code has to be
boring. And vice versa - needless complexity may be boring too.

Anyway, I didn't mean it in derogatory way, just like the original article.
What I am saying is that there is probably some smart idea, how to automate
things, and you just need to look for it. Where automate really means make
computer do it.

In other professions, it's more complicated. Say building a house may be
considered boring, once it is designed, but it's hard to automate - some
humans still have to do the actual bricklaying and plumbing and so on.
Programming is unique profession in this respect (at least until we have very
flexible robots).

------
hudell
As someone who was bored 90% of the time as a kid and who's still bored quite
often, I really believe that it would be better not to be.

~~~
Nav_Panel
I had a similar experience (which I tried to "solve" in high school via World
of Warcraft), and honestly I see this more in my case as a manifestation of
depression, not pure boredom. Often the issue was that nothing SEEMED
interesting/worth doing, and once I got started I'd be ok, but the initial
push to get started was too much effort, or I'd stop too soon and wouldn't be
able to get fully engaged with the activity.

I was just thinking about it last night: I went for a run, which is a little
unusual for me, and I was similarly "time free" as most nights but a lot less
bored. I felt my ideas/internal state was more interesting/entertaining,
perhaps due to changes in my neurotransmitters caused by exercise.

------
notahacker
HUMAN BEINGS MAKE LIFE SO INTERESTING. DO YOU KNOW, THAT IN A UNIVERSE SO FULL
OF WONDERS, THEY HAVE MANAGED TO INVENT BOREDOM

~Terry Pratchett

Of course it's not just the privilege of a free mind, but also the privilege
of relative freedom from stress, free time, and to an extent the education
that leads you to aspire to more stimulation. A cure for boredom should
probably sit atop Maslow's hierarchy of needs.

------
pjc50
A similar argument is advanced in "Zen and the Art of Motorcycle Maintenance".

~~~
justaman
It has been a few years since I read this book. Could you elaborate/refresh my
memory?

~~~
pjc50
It's been 20 years since I read it, too, so I can't be any less vague :)

------
yfj211
Somewhat related article I read awhile back on solitude and leadership:
[https://theamericanscholar.org/solitude-and-
leadership/#.Vgv...](https://theamericanscholar.org/solitude-and-
leadership/#.VgvWihNVhBc)

------
DanielBMarkham
Related, an excellent commencement speech:
[http://moreintelligentlife.com/story/david-foster-wallace-
in...](http://moreintelligentlife.com/story/david-foster-wallace-in-his-own-
words)

------
allencoin
I think what this author is getting at is similar to the concept of flow.

It's interesting, the article is based on "boredom" but I'm not sure that's
the right word. Boredom is a state of "I want to do something but there's
nothing to do," and I think what the author is really arguing for is finding
time for quiet contemplation, letting your mind wander, personal reflection
or, if you will, meditation.

A lot of those books on creativity espouse the benefit of quiet time without
distracting yourself with Facebook (or Hacker News). So it's a similar idea
here. Allow yourself free self-reflective time in order to be happier and more
creative.

------
copsarebastards
This article is basically just a different definition of the word "boredom"
than is being used by most people. It's trying to communicate something
insightful (that we should be okay with being alone and undistracted with our
own thoughts). But I don't think that's what most people mean when they say
"boredom", and there's plenty of deeper discussion on this topic in literature
about mindfulness.

Louis C.K. also talks about this:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5HbYScltf1c](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5HbYScltf1c)

------
lemevi
This post is silly, just consider its premise reductio ad absurdum. I suppose
prisoners in solitary confinement are the most privileged among us. Boredom
creates real pain that over long enough time leads to psychological problems.
The mind doesn't want to be idle. Kids could take more time to appreciate life
away from their smartphones but to make an argument against boredom itself is
absurd. Boredom is an incredibly unpleasant experience and there is nothing
with wrong with wanting to avoid it.

------
black_knight
As other people have pointed out, there is a difference between "boredom" and
"idleness". As for idleness, Russel puts it well[0].

[0] [http://www.zpub.com/notes/idle.html](http://www.zpub.com/notes/idle.html)

------
ctdonath
It's been a long time for me since experiencing boredom per se. There is so
very much to do, to think about, to create, to investigate. Boredom is about
_choosing_ (or not) to engage thinking/curiosity/activity. So yes, as the
author says, the solution to boredom (when perceived as a problem to solve) is
to THINK. The problem is too many people have learned to not care, to not be
interested, in their circumstances. At this point, should I be actually bored
(which would probably require a willful act of situational deprivation imposed
on me by others), and which the author addresses, the very state of _being
bored_ would & should become a point of intense fascination.

------
MarcusP
After reading this article I feel more confused about the point it's making
than anything else. Of course there are plenty of things written about how to
avoid boredom, it's a symptom of not having anything to do.

The article does attempt to touch on how low-cpu tasks are not often mentally
enriching tasks, but that point is more about how to get more out of the time
that you aren't bored, not what the title suggests.

Boredom hits hard for me, I find it physically uncomfortable, I get an ache in
my stomach that grows and grows. For me, boredom is certainly a problem to be
solved, by doing things that are stimulating, not by dwelling on it.

------
awjr
I had planned to spend August working in a side-project, however the council I
was going to do it with, pulled out. I spent it doing nothing. Just chilling,
pottering around, avoiding any development orientated activities.

It was surprisingly nice.

------
dhimes
I cannot remember the last time I was bored. I had an elementary school
teacher that told me that "boredom was the sign of a weak mind." I believed
her and took it to heart.

~~~
noja
Someone told you being bored was bad, so you were never bored?! How does that
work?

~~~
makeitsuckless
Well, if you have a weak mind and someone with authority has a strong
opinion...

~~~
dhimes
Lol

------
baudelaire
...Dans la ménagerie infâme de nos vices, II en est un plus laid, plus
méchant, plus immonde! Quoiqu'il ne pousse ni grands gestes ni grands cris, Il
ferait volontiers de la terre un débris Et dans un bâillement avalerait le
monde; C'est l'Ennui! L'oeil chargé d'un pleur involontaire, II rêve
d'échafauds en fumant son houka. Tu le connais, lecteur, ce monstre délicat, —
Hypocrite lecteur, — mon semblable, — mon frère!

------
zem

        and moreover my mother told me as a boy 
        (repeatingly) "Ever to confess you're bored 
        means you have no
        
        Inner Resources." I conclude now I have no 
        inner resources, because I am heavy bored. 
    

[http://homepages.wmich.edu/~cooneys/poems/Berryman.14.html](http://homepages.wmich.edu/~cooneys/poems/Berryman.14.html)

------
JohnBooty
I fantasize about having enough time to be "bored." I don't mean that as a
humblebrag. Just the opposite, exactly. If I was better at life then I'd
actually have the time to be "bored."

I put "bored" in quotes because boredom is a very momentary state for me. If
I'm "bored" then I can choose to do something I actually want to do: read a
book, write something, do something spontaneous, etc.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
I'm worried that most of us use sensory-stimulation to avoid boredom, instead
of those worthy activities you mention. Like firing up Angry Birds (or
whatever is popular now). Or turning on Netflix. Or texting somebody, anybody,
to get them to text you back.

------
sk8ingdom
For anyone interested in the history of the concept and how it's manifested in
theology, philosophy, and pop-culture, I highly recommend A Philosophy of
Boredom by Lars Svendsen [1]. Although the translation isn't GREAT, the
content is an excellent overview.

[1]
[http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009KP5CAE/](http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009KP5CAE/)

------
emanuelev
Great article although I think maybe the title could be a bit misleading.

The way I see it, boredom is not a state in which you want to be, but rather
the initial condition that triggers the need of doing things. One word that I
think is related to boredom is passivity, hence I wouldn't associate thinking
and introspection to a state of boredom as they require quite an active
engagement.

------
djabatt
I am commenting before I read the article because the headline packs in so
much thoughtfulness and humanity into it.

------
vineetraja
One may get bored while doing something but still have to do it (like the
regular job at hand) One can not simply think about anything else, or switch
to introspection because one need to concentrate (even boring work needs
attention).

Boredom thus could be a symptom, an alarm (get a better job !!!)

------
bryanrasmussen
so if it is the last privilege of a free mind this means what - that the other
privilegs have been taken from the free mind, boredom is the last privilege
that remains to a free mind. hmm. I think word choice was not adequately
considered here.

------
carlosrg
I enjoy boredom every often in a while. Helps me put my thoughts in order and
think more clearly, if I'm stressed it forces me to tackle and face whatever
problem I'm having, and I'd also say it makes me more creative.

~~~
jazzyk
Boredom != Idleness

Boredom != Contemplation, Introspection, Reflection

------
ciconia
“If something is boring after two minutes, try it for four. If still boring,
then eight. Then sixteen. Then thirty-two. Eventually one discovers that it is
not boring at all.” - John Cage

------
xanderjanz
To quote the Minutemen, Being bored is power!

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KxjEi4tgvU0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KxjEi4tgvU0)

------
debacle
The problem with idle boredom is one of curiousity, but active boredom in your
work can lead to mistakes, lack of productivity, and potentially dangerous
situations.

------
_nullandnull_
"Boredom: the desire for desires" \- Leo Tolstoy

------
Datsundere
For me repetition is boredom.

------
jhbadger
From the byline. "Gayatri Devi is associate professor of English at Lock Haven
University of Pennsylvania". Okaaay.

~~~
goldenkey
I would expect a 'User from Hacker News on the Internet' to care less about
silly titles and more about substance and merits of words.

~~~
jhbadger
I only looked at her background because was I so underwhelmed by the lack of
substance. Is boredom harmful or good? It's an interesting question yes, but
one which can be addressed by actual scientific studies.

